# Time Machine kit and one figure - who would it be?



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hypothetical here. If someone was going to do a Time Machine kit, and cost dictated that they could include one figure only, which would you rather have - the Time Machine operator, or a Moorlock?
Sorry, Weena and Mrs. Watchett aren't valid choices!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Damn Chris, that hint was almost subtle. Like a hammer! :thumbsup: Time machine operator would be a good choice or better yet, how about Yamahog? So does this mean you are working on some new box art per chance? :woohoo:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Normaly I would say a Moorlock but without the driver the Moorlock may seem out of place next to the machine. Now if the Moorlock can drive, thats a different story  no matter what, if it is plastic I'd pick up a Time Machine. I built a resin Time Machine kit years ago for a friend, I think it was from Lunar Models, it was nice but a lot of work.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'd go with the time traveler. Sounds like something cool might be in the works.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Me too. Definitely the traveler. The Garage Kit market will take care of Weena just as soon as they know what scale to do her in, anyway. If someone releases a Time Machine kit, I am *so* there.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Time traveler or, if this is the machine from "Time After Time", Malcolm McDowell as H. G. Wells.

Jim


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd have to go with the time traveler + machine.

Issue the Moorlock separately. ;-)


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

How about the Morlock and Wee:thumbsup:na as a second kit?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

As much as it seems like it makes sense to do the operator, I would Much rather see a Morlock and have the resin guys take care of the other figures. What can I say...I am a sucker for monsters and those Morlocks are pretty creepy looking.....like hippies gone Awry.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm with Duck on this one. Morlock with Machine for sure!! You can put any action figure or generic human at the controls. But where are we going to get a Morlock?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Rod Taylor.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah I think it makes more sense to go with the operator ( Rod Taylor ?) I'm sure the other characters will come along soon enough in GK's.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

oops, wrong movie....


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Marko said:


> I'm with Duck on this one. Morlock with Machine for sure!! You can put any action figure or generic human at the controls. But where are we going to get a Morlock?


I agree. Any generic seated figure or doll in the right scale can be made into a reasonable likeness of the Time Traveler, even if it doesn't look exactly like Rod Taylor. But a Morlock -- well, I know there are some garage kits of them, but how would you be certain of getting one the right size?

Or the half-decomposed dead Morlock from the famous stop-motion sequence. Now, THAT would be cool!

[IMG-LEFT]http://colemanzone.com/images/MIMIEUX.JPG[/IMG-LEFT]



ChrisW said:


> Sorry, Weena and Mrs. Watchett aren't valid choices!


Young Yvette Mimieux? ALWAYS a valid choice!

(Yeah, I know -- any excuse to post photos of beautiful babes.)


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> Rod Taylor.


Or maybe Guy Pearce.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

My vote is for the Morlock. It should be positioned next to the time machine, not in it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

morlock should be ripping pieces off the Time Machine.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Marko said:


> I'm with Duck on this one. Morlock with Machine for sure!! You can put any action figure or generic human at the controls. But where are we going to get a Morlock?


Ditto:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Bob Burns since he's got one at his house.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Just for conversation sake, I think a Morlock next to it would be cool. Add a nice rocky base...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...so what are you trying to tell us, Chris? Don't be shy, ol' bean...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I think it would be cool to see the morlock have 2 or 3 slightly different heads and posable arms/rotating torso/waist so you can buy and assemble several of them and have a small army. Maybe that is too far out of budget? But it would be an easy way to have several of them assembled with slightly different stances. Food for thought.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> Or maybe Guy Pearce.


Gadds Nooo 
I know hes an aussie but that film was an almost tragic waste of celuloid. with a absolutly awfull looking time machine...  IMHO

It could only ever be from George Pals classic both machine and the time traveler. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Just for conversation sake, I think a Morlock next to it would be cool. Add a nice rocky base...


Or you could have it draging the machine through the temple doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

As both a painter of kits and a would-be sculptor, I'd much prefer a Rod Taylor figure. First, _I'd have much more fun _painting the Traveler than a Morlock. That's my first priority. 

Second, for someone like me whose sculpting hasn't progressed far beyond making a shapeless lump of putty look like a shape_ful_ lump of putty, doing a Morlock has to be easier than capturing the likeness of a famous actor (or niceties like cloth folds or convincing hands).


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Jeff.....you crack me up man! :wave: 

In this case If we are talking about a "hypathetical kit" of the Time Machine in *Styrene* in which I hope is no smaller than *1/12 scale.*....though 1/6th is very nice.

I would have to go with the Morlock....WHY? I'm glad you asked.

In  typical mass produced "STYRENE" kit .....sculpters don't do faces very well, so the morlock makes more sense and would look better...where as the aftermarket guys will do a MUCH BETTER job on the humans.

BUT! I did get to see an opened Dr. Who Tardis kit tonight and I would have to say DANG! they did a bang up job on the faces in that kit! :thumbsup:

I want a 1/1 scale WEEEENNNAAAA!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fluke said:


> I want a 1/1 scale WEEEENNNAAAA!


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=61010&stc=1&d=1213342846[/IMG-LEFT]
Don't we all?


Might as well throw in a couple more pics of gorgeous Yvette Mimieux just for the hell of it.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The only POSSIBLE choice; Bob Burns (who could PROBABLY be persuaded to pose for the sculpt in the original machine...) Hey if you're out there Bob, I hope you're feeling better!
Tom


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> Hypothetical here. If someone was going to do a Time Machine kit, and cost dictated that they could include one figure only, which would you rather have - the Time Machine operator, or a Moorlock?
> Sorry, Weena and Mrs. Watchett aren't valid choices!


Rod Taylor:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Dawn Wells..........


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm having a tough time deciding between the Time Traveler or the Moorlock!

Although I do think the diorama base should attempt to have some of the moorlock temple wall and door as a backdrop. 

Whatever figure accompanies the kit, the resin guys will produce the other. However, as the likeness of the Time Traveler really needs to be spot on, I'd rather entrust that to Moebius. The resin guys sometimes miss on capturing a good likeness and that would lessen the appeal of the kit to me. And besides - how do you mess up a moorlock?

And why not issue an accompanying Moorlock kit with an interlocking base? I'd certainly buy both of those.

Huzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres a pic of a idea that another modeler did of the Time Machine with the morlock ect and would look cool as a kit:thumbsup:.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If only one figure, I think it would be silly to make it anything but the time traveler himself.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Why? The stars of the movies were the time machine and the Morlocks.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*What the figure SHOULD be:*

*ARE YOU PEOPLE NUTS??!!?? *If there can be _only one_ figure to be included with this hypothetical Time Machine kit (1/8 scale, of course), then you don't want to waste the opportunity on any lame Time Traveler, Morlock (the "Moorlocks" were Spanish Muslim door fasteners, by the way), Weena, Mrs. Watchett, or even Bob Burns.

The figure should be Sebastian Cabot's *cigar...*

Have a great weekend recovering your eyesight from my brilliance.

Mark McG.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

But if it's done in the correct scale, why would you need a 1/1 scale model cigar? You could just use a real one. Now a 1/1 scale Weena...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

*of course I am just kidding*



Mark McGovern said:


> Have a great weekend recovering your eyesight from my brilliance.
> 
> Mark McG.


No sweat, Mark....It was not as bright as you may have anticipated over here. I can see just fine


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> *ARE YOU PEOPLE NUTS??!!?? *If there can be _only one_ figure to be included with this hypothetical Time Machine kit (1/8 scale, of course), then you don't want to waste the opportunity on any lame Time Traveler, Morlock (the "Moorlocks" were Spanish Muslim door fasteners, by the way), Weena, Mrs. Watchett, or even Bob Burns.
> 
> The figure should be Sebastian Cabot's *cigar...*
> 
> ...


You sure that's a cigar you've been smoking, McG?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*What, no brilliance?*



bigdaddydaveh said:


> But if it's done in the correct scale, why would you need a 1/1 scale model cigar?


 Ah, Dave, those cute kids of yours sure take it out of ya...the correct scale is *1/8* - that way you can make Time Machine dioramas utilizing existing figure kits: The Time Traveler Meets the Wolf Man, The Time Traveler vs. the Drej Alien, The Time Traveler Against Nosferatu, et al. Now, a 1/1 scale Weena would probably be prohibitively expense - but I like the way you think! :devil:



Duck Fink said:


> ...It was not as bright as you may have anticipated over here....


Hah? :freak:



mrmurph said:


> You sure that's a cigar you've been smoking, McG?


La Flor de Maria Mancini, I'll have you know *harrumph*! :dude:

Mark McG.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> La Flor de Maria Mancini, I'll have you know


La Flor de Mucho Marijuani is more like it. :freak:

_Cherry blend wraps, you say? McCee_


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

As Freud once said, sometimes a bent cigar is just a bent cigar . . .


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Hah? :freak:
> Mark McG.


Just kiddin' of course. Chalk up another bad joke for Duck Fink.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> La Flor de Mucho Marijuani is more like it.


Confound it, lad - I _never _joke about my stogies!











Duck Fink said:


> ...Chalk up another bad joke for Duck Fink.


Eh? :hat:

I'm not ignoring you, scottie - just couldn't think of a reply that wouldn't get me moderated right out of here. :devil:

Mark McG.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Confound it, lad - I _never _joke about my stogies!


That's the darndest blunt I've ever seen. errr... I mean I've _never_ seen. erm.... yeah. _that's_ what I mean. :freak: :wave: 

_'tweren't me said that nonsense! McCee

yer rubberin' off on me, boy. An that ain't such a good thing...
_


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoa...I think I'm traveling sideways in Time.
Mcdee:drunk:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Whoa...I think I'm traveling sideways in Time.
> Mcdee


 beginners...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right Kit Junkie...I'm never dabbling in time travel again! Thank god I made it back here to the present...and Merry Christmas one and all:thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS...Weren't those Big Frankie Models Moebius released 5 years ago cool...who knew they would be worth 4 Thousand a pop now??? and can you believe Madcap won another Oscar?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

another vote for the time traveler. (im getting really anxious about this... i hope its my dream coming true.)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Time Traveler. Morlocks are a dime a dozen.

or to put it another way

A Time Machine without the guy in the seat would be like The Guillotine without the guy whose head falls into the little plastic basket. It just wouldn't be right. 

It's a philosophical thing, really.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Zorro said:


> It's a philosophical thing, really.


A time machine is nothing beside the spirit of the man who would build and use it.




fluke said:


> :wave:


(sigh) I miss you guys up there.


Maybe the more pertinent question is the one Chris can answer: which character would give _you_ the most satisfaction to paint when ya do the art?


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally I'd like to see _both_ time machines and their operators. 
Let the aftermarket do the morlocks and other stuff.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zorro said:


> Time Traveler. Morlocks are a dime a dozen.
> 
> or to put it another way
> 
> ...


True Zorro, but remember- a time machine without a morlock is like a fish without a bicycle.......

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I would have to put in my vote for the Time Traveler...but with an ancillary kit of Weena and Morlock...:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> True Zorro, but remember- a time machine without a morlock is like a fish without a bicycle.......
> 
> Chris.


My thoughts, exactly! :freak: err...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> Why? The stars of the movies were the time machine and the Morlocks.


:freak:
News to me. I thought Rod Taylor was the star, and Morlocks were the villians.




zorro said:


> A Time Machine without the guy in the seat would be like The Guillotine without the guy whose head falls into the little plastic basket. It just wouldn't be right.


Yeah, what HE said!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> :freak:
> News to me. I thought Rod Taylor was the star, and Morlocks were the villians.


Let me rephrase. The coolest things in the movie were the time machine and the Morlocks.


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Im not sure if anyone is intrested but X-ofacto is releasing this at wonderfest. After the show he will be selling them to the public. Im deffinltey going to be getting one of these

http://www.xofacto.com/wfpre/morlockpre.jpg


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW!!! That is a nice kit all the way around!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> The coolest things in the movie were the time machine and the Morlocks.


And the hottest thing was YVETTE MIMIEUX!

(Okay, guess I've made my point.)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

After reading all these responses... I am now of the opinion that the traveler would of course have to be included with the Time Machine...but a second kit will be high in demand with an interlocking base of a Morlock restraining Weena...that would be an awesome display....Can someone post a poll so a vote can be cast? I would but I don't know how
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out the poll and cast your vote...BTW Thanks to Kit-Junkie for making the poll possible:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> and can you believe Madcap won another Oscar?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you! Thank you all! I'd especially like to thank the little people, primarily my star actors, The Monogram Luminator kits!:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

scotpens said:


> I agree. Any generic seated figure or doll in the right scale can be made into a reasonable likeness of the Time Traveler, even if it doesn't look exactly like Rod Taylor. But a Morlock -- well, I know there are some garage kits of them, but how would you be certain of getting one the right size?
> 
> Or the half-decomposed dead Morlock from the famous stop-motion sequence. Now, THAT would be cool!
> 
> ...


I think see was the first woman I ever had a crush on as a kid!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Between her and Deanna Lund.....I wuz a mess! *


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

fluke said:


> *Between her and Deanna Lund.....I wuz a mess! *


WOW!! I know what you mean!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*WUZ ! *I'm a mess right now. Younz shouldn't do stuff like this to a old guy!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

fluke said:


> *Between her and Deanna Lund.....I wuz a mess! *


No comparison, IMHO. Deanna Lund was certainly appealing, but Yvette Mimieux was a heart-stopping beauty. And she had a GREAT body. Check her out in this _Dr. Kildare_ episode from 1963, in which she played an epileptic surfer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbIwG1z75g&feature=related


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Wanna be more messed up... 

What about Rachel Welsh in that wetsuit from fantastic voyage... Or her in the animal skins from 1,000,000 years bc. and the origional judy from lost in space... Or Anne Margret in that tight flannel shirt from Train robbers after John Wayne boiled it to shrink... and my list goes on...:woohoo:

Actually Yvette Mimieux still looked god in Disneys 'The Black Hole' 

AHHH...My childhood was such a visual education.

Ps...

The Proteus would be a great styrene kit 1/35 too... 

but to stay on topic... logic must say the traveller as an inclusion for such a kit.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

NOW yer talkin' ! Raquel Welch still ain't chopped liver. Nor Ann-Margret. Although Raquel is a week older than me I've always liked older women!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I hear ya, Dabs. To parse Ben Franklin, I've always found gratitude to be a turn-on. 

Mark McGeezer


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

scotpens said:


> I agree. Any generic seated figure or doll in the right scale can be made into a reasonable likeness of the Time Traveler, even if it doesn't look exactly like Rod Taylor. But a Morlock -- well, I know there are some garage kits of them, but how would you be certain of getting one the right size?
> 
> Or the half-decomposed dead Morlock from the famous stop-motion sequence. Now, THAT would be cool!
> 
> ...


Any vehicle looks better with a pretty model showing it off.
Weena would be my choice. If not Weena, then any good looking blond Eloi in a short skirt could show this off best.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=61496&stc=1&d=1214007030[/IMG-LEFT]


Old_McDonald said:


> If not Weena, then any good looking blond Eloi in a short skirt could show this off best.


I don't know . . . . somehow, these two don't really do it for me.

Although the one on the left does have nice legs!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

the Dabbler said:


> NOW yer talkin' ! Raquel Welch still ain't chopped liver. Nor Ann-Margret. Although Raquel is a week older than me I've always liked older women!!


Yeah, Ann Margret was MY first crush as a kid... ahhh, Viva Las Vegas! Anyway, I guess if I had to have a figure, it would be the time traveler, although I'd probably build the kit without the figure, as in the model the time traveler built. But that's me.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> I hear ya, Dabs. To parse Ben Franklin, I've always found gratitude to be a turn-on.
> 
> Mark McGeezer


It's sort of a reverse of the old axiom about whistleing at women: "The young ones expect it and the old ones appreciate it"


----------

